# Prijon / WildWasser Sport is hiring in Boulder



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

Shipping & Receiving Manager & Dealer Services

Prijon/ WildWasser Sport is seeking a full-time employee responsible for Shipping and Receiving, and Customer/ Dealer Services. Kayak/boating knowledge is preferred; employee will do shipping and receiving but also deal one-on-one with customers in the boating industry (including possible trade shows and demos.) With much opportunity for advancement, this position offers weekday hours (some weekends for demos and kayak shows), IRA option . Basic Microsoft/Computer skills required, and knowledge of FedEx and Truck Freight Shipping is beneficial. Previous experience with sales, purchasing, and invoicing also helpful, but we are willing to train a motivated individual even if you are not experienced in kayaking. Come work with us in this fun, relaxing outdoor environment! 

Please fax or email resume to:
303 444 2375 
[email protected]

No phone calls please.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Can open boaters apply for this position?


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes Al We are EOEMPer


----------

